# Wanted to vent about newspaper article!



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

We get our local military installation newspaper delivered every week. There was an article about soldiers helping to build/improve upon a local no kill shelter. It talked about many families giving up their pets because of an upcoming deployment. The writer of the article talked about the sadness and tears of people having to give up their beloved family members. Towards the end, it was quoted 

"you can't expect a spouse to take care of the home and family and on top of that, have the extra responsability of caring for the family pet/pets when one parent is away on deployment"

I was so angry reading this, how can you say your pet is a member of the family when you can so easily just give it away? I understand that most people on this forum take above average care of their furry family members but for others, how much time does it really take out of your day to care for a dog/cat?

Sorry for the long post, this article just really made me angry, had to vent about it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am TOTALLY with you on this one! Makes me angry too.

My husband has been on a job detail for the last 5 MONTHS. I have basically been in charge of everything at home since he has been gone. That's okay...no problem. I have my two children, a 4 year old and a 2 year old. I have my two dogs. And on top of that we got Duncan right after my husband was called for this job detail. So not only was I caring for the house, kids, etc....Duncan was a 8 week old puppy that I had to kennel train, potty train, get up 3-4 times a night to take out, etc, etc.....

NOT ONCE did I think..."Oh man...I can't handle all of this. Better go take the dogs to the shelter." I dealt with it and did my best. That's all I could do....and ya know what??? My kids are great, dogs are fine, and besides being tired...I'm still alive!! LOL :biggrin:

Just my 2 cents! 

/rant


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that's just wrong! They are saying they cant take care of their pet. They must know what the military entails so why get a pet then! You know your going to be deployed at sometime. That stinks and its sad! Why do some people even bother having any type animals! You know!!!!!! They feel they are disposable and that is what the sad part of the whole thing is! Ok I want that dog but heck after so much time I can always give it away! I hate that attitude! I'm overworked so gosh lets get rid of the dog ! People have to realize its not that way and take responsibility for what they have! Gee they should have contracts and screenings for people so that they can see what type of folk they are and a contract so they have to keep the animal or at least then have a back up plan if the people who original get the dog have someone to rehome them with. SAD!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, I was in the military and it is doable so that excuse doesn't wash with me.

I work 9 or more hours a day, I take care of the home, 7 cats and 2 puppies...by. my. self.

I do everything, the shopping, the cleaning, the bills, the upkeep and maintenance, the work, the driving, the catering, the cooking, the bathing...all of it. 

Yes they can do it. It's just an excuse. Plenty of military families take care of their pets and do not "dump" them because things get a little hard.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sara...and you didn't take the kids and put them into foster care? 

my g'd...what happens if a spouse is dead, instead of being deployed....it's not as if they spouse is going to the vacation spot of the world....why wouldn't we take care of home and hearth and all that that entails until they get home.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - Seeing my dog the day I got back from Afghanistan


That makes me mad...

First of all...Yes, I only work about 25-30 hours a week. But you know what? I spend maybe 2 hours cleaning a week. My house may not be spotless, but I could make it spotless with only about an hour of cleaning a DAY. Kids have a good way of entertaining themselves. Dogs? Well, dogs have a great way of entertaining the kids even MORE!

Aside from playing with the dogs, brushing them (which I can spend 5 minutes a DAY on with my new furminator), bathing them (which I do, like, once every six months), and walking them, I spend about 10 minutes actually caring for them a day. Granted, I don't have to pick up poop, because it turns to ash within days, but even still...most of these people feed kibble, which literally takes about thirty seconds.

So...you can't take THIRTY FLIPPING SECONDS to FEED YOUR FAMILY PET?! And maybe another five minutes picking up their poop? Goodness knows you don't really HAVE to take them for a walk! Even if you did, that's, what, and hour? An hour of good, relaxing exercise. Or...here's a concept. GET YOUR KID TO DO IT?! I know I was taking my dogs for walks by myself when I was twelve! Or even just throw a ball for the pup out in your backyard. OR...HAVE YOUR KID DO IT?!

It makes me SO mad to think that people think animals are so much work. Yes, they're a huge responsibility, but they're not a lot of work when you really think about it, and if you're thinking it's too much work, then you're going about it all wrong. Playing with a dog and walking a dog is supposed to be fun and games...not WORK. -.-


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I just find these people who could possibly even consider giving up their pets like this are just plain lazy. Its easier to drive down to the shelter, cry their eyes out and abandon their so called loved family members than it is to get off their arses and take care of them. Like Serinity said, its just an excuse.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Wags said it great, you know what the military lifestyle entails, so why even get a pet? My neighbor recently gave their shepherd away because it was to much work with 3 kids. I personally dont get it, but then, they think our family is weird because we think of our dog as another child.

Thanks for your replies, I just had to get it out there, this is the only place for me to discuss these kinds of things.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

When I was a puppy I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" - but then you'd relent and roll me over for a bellyrub. 

My housetraining took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed, listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs," you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. 

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. 

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" - still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love." 

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch - because your touch was now so infrequent - and I would have defended them with my life if need be. 

I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams. Together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway. There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. 

Now you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. 

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog or cat, even one with "papers." You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. You gave me a goodbye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. 

After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?" 

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you - that you had changed your mind - that this was all a bad dream...or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. 

I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table, rubbed my ears and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. 

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?" 

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself - a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. With my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not meant for her. It was you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of. I will think of you and wait for you forever. 

May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.


Copyright to Jim Willis, 2001


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

They make it sound like our pets are nothing but a burden....HUH? 

Hmmm, I live alone and take care of all my pets all alone...w/ zero help from anyone else. 


I'd have to believe this shelter is set up for extreme cases or situations.


to give just the bare minimum....feed, water, do some quick cleaning...for 3 full grown Dogs in my house? 

Maybe one hour per week. Excruciating.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> They make it sound like our pets are nothing but a burden....HUH?
> 
> Hmmm, I live alone and take care of all my pets all alone...w/ zero help from anyone else.
> 
> ...


Its just one of the local no kill shelters, they just happen to get dogs from a lot of military families. 

My dog means the world to me, when my last dog passed away it was the most upsetting experience of my life. I just dont understand how someone cant form that kind of bond with their pets. 

How is it that someone can look into those big beautiful eys and see that tail wagging and think, its takes to much time and effort to take care of?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ann g said:


> My dog means the world to me, when my last dog passed away it was the most upsetting experience of my life. I just dont understand how someone cant form that kind of bond with their pets.
> 
> How is it that someone can look into those big beautiful eys and see that tail wagging and think, its takes to much time and effort to take care of?


Ann,

I'm with you. I would liquidate my 401k, lose my home..job...car...get thrown out on the street and living in a shelter before I would give up my family(3 rescue Dogs). I hate saying this(that I have a favorite) but I'm incredibly close to one of my Dogs(Harry). I literally fear for how I will exist some day without him. I seriously do not know how I will cope. 

I really don't think military families are any different for the most part. In fact, I'd guess many of them are even MORE devoted than the avg owner. Like I said, my guess is that this shelter was set up for very extreme, difficult cases where families are just having a hard time? I think the wording they used was pretty insensitive... kind of paints military families just itching to give up their pets as soon as one goes off to war. Probably not fair to the majority of them.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

KB,

From what I've seen from living in post housing on 2 different installations, it is rare to see owners that care as much as I think I do. Most dogs are tied to a tree or post in the yard, they never get walked and I never see anyone out playing with them. My neighborhood has its own dog park, I go every day and never see anyboby else there whether I go in middle of afternoon or early evening. We take long walks and maybe every 10 walks we might see someone else. Several families near me have adopted and gotten rid of their dogs for the sole reason of not having time or they were to much work. All of these particular familes have a stay at home spouse. I know there are people who care, I just don't see them.

I'm with you though, I would give up everything I had and would live off ramen to make sure Frodo would be taken care of. My husband and I always joke that we would give eachother up before the dog. That would be a major custody battle.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

ann g said:


> That would be a major custody battle.


haha. I made SURE my husband had NO rights to my Sibes. Unfortunately I couldn't do the same with Kuso, because Adam had adopted him, but I knew Adam wouldn't go after Kuso, because he knew that Kuso didn't mean to me what the two Sibes did (and I'm so glad he found a home where he does). In any case, even if he tried, I'd have told the judge what he did to the snake...and the fish...hahaha. And the judge would have looked at him and said "You're crazy." Then given them to me. 

In any case, hopefully you'll never have to go through a custody battle! XP


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Nope, he's stuck with me and all my dog talk forever. Poor him, haha


----------



## Three Dog Mom (Oct 30, 2010)

SerenityFL...and all military families...Thank you for serving our country! I'm sorry to hear that some military families have to give up their pets. I'm sure it is a very difficult decision to make. I think there are organizations out there that will foster the pets of military personnel. 

Also, I read that Grandma Mae’s Country Naturals helps military families with family members serving overseas with free or discounted dog or cat food. Hopefully this may help some of you keep your pets.


----------



## Three Dog Mom (Oct 30, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Ok, I was in the military and it is doable so that excuse doesn't wash with me.
> 
> I work 9 or more hours a day, I take care of the home, 7 cats and 2 puppies...by. my. self.
> 
> ...


SerenityFL...and all military families...Thank you for serving our country! I'm sorry to hear that some military families have to give up their pets. I'm sure it is a very difficult decision to make. I think there are organizations out there that will foster the pets of military personnel. 

Also, I read that Grandma Mae’s Country Naturals helps military families with family members serving overseas with free or discounted dog or cat food. Hopefully this may help some of you keep your pets.


----------



## Three Dog Mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's the website address for a group that will foster pets for military personnel: 

www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org 

I hope this helps!


----------

